# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Indesit] Ερωτηση για ιμαντα πλυντηριου INDESIT WIT61EU

## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

Kαλησπερα στο forum και εαν ειναι λιγο αργα καλη χρονια ευχομαι σε ολους.Εχω μια ερωτηση και μια απορια.Πριν μια ημερα αλλαξα τον ιμαντα ενος πλυντηριου ΙΝDESIT ΜΕ *industrial code* : 91342640900.  Πηρα λοιπον τον ιμαντα συμφωνα με αυτον που δινει ο κατασκευαστης δηλαδη διαστασεων EL1124J5. Oταν ομως το ανοιξα το πλυντηριο διαπιστωσα οτι ο ιμαντας δεν ειχε αυτον τον αριθμο με αυτες τις διαστασεις  αλλα τον  EL1126J5 (ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΧΤΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ Ο ΙΜΑΝΤΑΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΗΚΕ) ΟΜΩς ΘΕΩΡΗΣΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΙΜΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ Ο ΙΜΑΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ 1126J5.
   Το ερωτημα μου λοιπον ειναι γιατι να δινει η αντιπροσωπεια ακομη και τα διαφορα καταστηματα τον 1124J5 προφανως πιο μικρος απο αυτον που ειχε απανω ? 
Το πλυντηριο δουλευει κανονικοτατα οπως οταν αγοραστηκε. Για την γνωση το συμπτωμα ηταν οτι το  πλυντηριο δεν εστιβε   τα ρουχα 
    Σας ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υποθέτω για να μην έχουν βάρος οικονομικό από πλευράς προμηθευτών ανταλλακτικών με το να διαθέτουν και τις 2 διαστάσεις , εφόσον πρακτικά θεωρούν ότι και ο ιμάντας EL1124J5 μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί και αυτός με δεδομένο ότι στα μοτέρ υπάρχουν ρεγουλατόρ ρύθμισης που το δέχεται και αυτό. 
Ο Παλιός ιμάντας αν θεωρείς ότι δεν καταστράφηκε / κόπηκε κτλ , θα μπορούσε να ήθελε μόνο ένα σφίξιμο στο ρεγουλατόρ που υπάρχει σε μία βίδα στήριξης του μοτέρ .

----------


## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου ηταν πολυ διαφωτιστικη!!! αλλα 1ον δεν ειδα ρεγουλατορο  στο μοτερ και 2ον ο ιμαντας εχρηζε αλλαγης σε τετοιο σημειο που μαζευα μαυρη σκονη λαστιχου  με την σκουπα παρολο που δεν φαινοταν οτι ειχε καποια φθορα .Το πλυντηριο παντος δουλευει τελεια!!! Σε ευχαριστω και παλι!!!!

----------


## tipos

Από τα γραφόμενα σου πιστεύω ότι η σκόνη που μάζεψες είναι από τα κάρβουνα του μοτέρ. Ο ιμάντας δεν βγάζει μαύρη σκόνη. Πολύ πιθανό η βλάβη σου να είναι στα κάρβουνα και όχι στον ιμάντα. Αν είχε πρόβλημα ο ιμάντας τότε θα ήταν πιο έντονο το πρόβλημα στις λίγες στροφές και όχι στο στήσιμο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ερώτηση προς θεματοθέτη , όταν κάνει στύψιμο με ποιον τρόπο το κάνει ?
1) Από ομαλές αργές στροφές προς στύψιμο , άμεσα και γρήγορα .
2) Από ομαλές αργές στροφές προς στύψιμο , αργά και πολύ ομαλά προς τις γρήγορες στροφές

----------


## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

καληπερα το  πλυντηριο το δουλευω σχεδον μια φορα την εβδομαδα και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα την μαυρη σκονη παντος δεν την βρηκα κοντα στο μοτερ(ηταν πεντακαθαρο) ηταν διαχυτη κατα μηκος του ιμαντα και εφτανε μεχρι το υψος που ηταν τα ρουλεμαν του καδου. ο τροπος που κανει το στυψιμο ειναι  η 2 (Από ομαλές αργές στροφές προς στύψιμο , αργά και πολύ ομαλά προς τις γρήγορες στροφές) εαν πρεπει να κοιταξω κατι αλλο δεκτη καθε συμβουλη Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> την μαυρη σκονη παντος δεν την βρηκα κοντα στο μοτερ(ηταν πεντακαθαρο) ηταν διαχυτη κατα μηκος του ιμαντα και εφτανε μεχρι το υψος που ηταν τα ρουλεμαν του καδου.


Αυτό είναι σκουριά μαζί  με νερά που βγαίνει από τα ρουλεμάν του κάδου και πρέπει να αλλαχτούν μαζί με την τσιμούχα. Αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται και από πιθανές καφέ πιτσιλιές στα εσωτερικά πλαινά τοιχώματα τις συσκευής , νερά με σκουριά τα οποία τα τίναξε ο ιμάντας προς τα τοιχώματα.

----------


## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση !!!! θα το κοιταξω παλι το πλυντηριο

----------

